# Need help on tombstones



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I am almost done with 2 of my tombstones (as seen on my Good score on free foam) but I am not sure what to do next. I have a lot of joints that I need to fill and make smooth. I know some people like to use wood putty, but I am wanting to cover the entire thing, then sand it all smooth. I was thinking about using joint compound (you know, the stuff they use for sheetrock) but I am not sure what that will do with the weather. I plan on covering it with exterior latex paint, but will that be thick enough to cover up to joint compound? What do you use?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, the problem I had with using joint compound was that it did chip after 2 years of use outside. You might be able to make it more like monster mud and mix in latex paint.

If you decide to go that way, I would paint it with 2 coats of Drylok. It's very thick and should cover very well. I has a grit to it so if you want it smooth, you will have to sand it.

Other people have used a stucco(sp) coating to protect the foam.

Hope this helps.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I haven't personally used wood putty, joint compound/monster mud on my stones and they've lasted a few years so far. I just painted them with 2-3 coats of latex paint and they are still okay. I heard dryloc is very good so I'm going to use that this year for my new stones. Whatever you do, don't use spray paint...it eats the foam, unless you want to spray short strokes for effects.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I posted this awhile back on another forum
http://www.hauntworld.com/haunted_house_forums/showthread.php?t=9317
I like wood filler better than joint compound myself for gap filling. Or Greatstuff then trim the excess.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Joint compound does chip over time, or if it gets jostled hard, which a prop will occasionally. Even if covered with paint. I have never used monster mud, but that sounds like a better alternative, assuming the latex paint keeps the compound more pliable. Still, you should fill the gaps with something like wood filler first.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I used spackling on my contest tombstone a few years ago (have to get new pictures of that thing up). It was the white, beady foam, and I was able to use my fingers and apply it to the whole tombstone easily and quickly, and it was also easy to sand. Lasted 3 Halloweens so far.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

OK, I guess I will go with monster mud. Now, how do I make it, and how thick can it be? I did a search on a couple of halloween sites but I can find hundreds of things made with it, just nothing on how to make it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here you go, Erebus - recipe from the original makers:

http://www.terrorsyndicate.com/tsp_mm.html


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Monster mud
Buy a 5 gallon bucket of joint compund
Remove 1 gallon of Joint compound
Add in 1 gallon of latex paint in a color a shade darker than you want your finished mud to be.
Mix for a long time with a paddle mixer on a stout corded drill.
Then you have monster mud. You may put it in two buckets to add back in the gallon of joint compound if you want it thicker. Or transfer it all into a 7gallon bucket but those are hard to come by.
You can trowel it on if you like or paint it, but it does put up a bit of a fight that way.
As a differnt kind of crack filler you can put white styrofoam in a food processor (not the one in your kitchen) and turn it into the little white balls. then mix those in with your monster mud in order to make a filler.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Allen H. Hopefully I can meet you at one of the M&T's.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Im artistic director at SCREAMS (for the last two years, hired me to make the show better) So you can find me there easy. So perhaps after my Faire duties calm down I can attend one. I live in mesquite TX so Im really not to far from you.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Cool. If you ever need help out there, let me know. I can always use extra work.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I would not recommend using monster mud. It cracks if it's not 100% sealed... and that's pretty much impossible to do so.

I suggest using plain old sandbox sand mixed in with your latex paint. It works just as monster mud does (when mixed properly) and gives your stones a very realistic stone finish. I used this process when making my cemetery columns and they turned out great.

I should mention, I did this in stages in order to fill all the screw holes in my columns. I used OOPS paint for the under coats that were GLOSS. Then after I had it the way I liked it, I painted the whole thing FLAT gray to give it a stone look.

Here's a picture of my finished columns from 08.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

FYF those columns look great. I think I may just use that idea of sand this year. In the past I made a couple of stones using the stone-look spray paint (yes, spray paint) AFTER 3 coats of latex so they wouldn't "melt". Turned out nice. After painting and letting them dry, then I painted in my lettering. Good luck!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

From my experience you should be ok with just the latex paint. Although you could add sand or vermiculite to the paint to add texture I find that a lot of the texture disappears in the dark under haunt lighting. I add some surface texture, especially cracks, but use a mottled sponge painting technique to simulate a stone appearance and it seems to hold up well at night.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

i use a concrete patch mix. You can get it premixed or in a box and mix it yourself the mix it yourself is cheeper, its similar to adding sand to paint however when hardened it is like concrete , it has the advantage of giving yout tombstone a super realistic look to it and is easily paintable with latex house paint it will give rigidity to the stone as well as it is concrete.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Drylok is the way to go. It's weatherpoof and has a nice texture. http://www.ugl.com/drylokMasonry/masonryWaterproofer/latex.php


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Morbius already posted my thoughts. I had the paint store tint me a gallon of dry lok. No need for sand...it's already got that texture and it's made for water proofing.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Darklore, what store did you get the drylok at? I searched it on Dryloks website and they said the closet store was the Home Depot in North Richland Hills. Does any home depot carry it?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

haunted canuck said:


> i use a concrete patch mix. You can get it premixed or in a box and mix it yourself the mix it yourself is cheeper, its similar to adding sand to paint however when hardened it is like concrete , it has the advantage of giving yout tombstone a super realistic look to it and is easily paintable with latex house paint it will give rigidity to the stone as well as it is concrete.


Are you saying that you mix the patch mix with the paint? Do you cover the entire gravestone with the mixture?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Erebus said:


> Darklore, what store did you get the drylok at? I searched it on Dryloks website and they said the closet store was the Home Depot in North Richland Hills. Does any home depot carry it?


Add one more to the list - Lowe's carries it in my area.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

tot13 said:


> Add one more to the list - Lowe's carries it in my area.


Our HD has it, Walmart has it also.


----------

